# imperial guard news



## spitfire6x (Jan 28, 2008)

hi guys bin away for a while,

good news about 5th ed, does anybody know whats happening with the mighty guard?

:good:


----------



## QuietEarth (Aug 18, 2007)

Rumors I've heard:

1. IG will be getting some form of jeep that will be a fast attack and lightly armed and armoured.

2. IG will be getting an open topped troop transport similar to an Ork Trukk

3. Heavy Stubber will now be an option for a Heavy Weapons Team coming in at 5pts.

4. Sentinels will be getting redone.

5. Guardsmen on bike will be reintroduced.

6. Chimera will be an available upgrade for any squad of infantry numbering 12 or less similar to the Ork squad upgrade.

7. Valhallans will be made available in plastic as will Death Korps of Krieg.


----------



## spitfire6x (Jan 28, 2008)

well that sounds very good. do we know when they will be released?


----------



## Elemental_elf (Mar 12, 2008)

QuietEarth said:


> Rumors I've heard:
> 
> 1. IG will be getting some form of jeep that will be a fast attack and lightly armed and armoured.
> 
> ...


If two thirds of those rumors are true, I will make a Guard Army :grin:


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Interesting, I haven't seen any of those on Dakka or Warseer, although to be fair I've not been frequenting Warseer much lately.

And aye, as E-elf just said, I'd be dancing for a new army if any of those are true, espcially the jeep and bikes, although I'd be stunned if bikes happened due to GW's previous comments concerning Guard Biker requests.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

interesting....


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

that sounds awesome.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Sorry to ruin the happy feelings, but the Guard will also probably be losing their Doctrines.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I heard they were dropping the doctrines too. Also what army is being played is determined by a character same as new space marines. Seems unlikely though...


----------



## QuietEarth (Aug 18, 2007)

Honestly, I play Vanilla IG with no Doctrines. Not a big loss in my book.


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

The only Doctrines I use are Mechanised and Iron Discipline. Its no biggy to lose doctrines if we get this stuff


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

But think about the people who use them like crazy?? It would be a big loss to them


----------



## QuietEarth (Aug 18, 2007)

Honestly, I'd be excited to have a Heavy Stubber as an upgrade for a squad. It's not that bad of a weapon and will keep you basic infantry squad low in points especially since I will be taking more squads when fifth comes around.


----------



## Sniper (Mar 9, 2008)

Its sounds great as long as they keep the option of taking stormtroops as troops and carapace armour upgrade somehow. If not I'm going to have to re-design my Guard army

Sniper


----------



## Ludoldus (Apr 8, 2008)

The Doctrine system getting nerfed is probably the biggest fear for me as a guard player... I mean whoop-de-doo a AV10 Jeep thats armed with a heavy stubber or something, how awesome! Guard Doctrines were the only thing that made playing guard interesting, and now that they're probably going to replace it with Special CHaracters it absolutely sucks. First of all, what are the chances that you'll get a character with all 5 same doctrines as you would like? not much. Plus, these guys will probably be exspensive, and I don't want expsensive HQ's when points could be better spent on troops... 

Only thing that sounds really cool is guardsmen bikers... If it is actually true, can just imagine loading a bunch of 'em up with meltas and Demo charges... muahaha! 

Even though there's a 99% chance guard will lose doctrines, im holding on to that 1%.


----------



## QuietEarth (Aug 18, 2007)

Jeeps would be awesome! They would really add some much needed mobility.

Plus, Doctrines really aren't that big of a deal. They shouldn't be the reason you play Imperial Guard.


----------



## Deprived_angels (Feb 13, 2008)

QuietEarth said:


> Honestly, I'd be excited to have a Heavy Stubber as an upgrade for a squad. It's not that bad of a weapon and will keep you basic infantry squad low in points especially since I will be taking more squads when fifth comes around.


This would be probally the best thing for IG as they cna have some heavy fire power(to a lesser extent) for very little points


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

i think it takes skill to play an army without doctrine/traits i mean really, only imp gaurd an marines get traits, no other army gets to do anything like that, it will be more like tau, if they wan't prefered enemy, ork and a baddass character they will pick comander o'shavah


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

dirty-dog- said:


> i think it takes skill to play an army without doctrine/traits i mean really, only imp gaurd an marines get traits, no other army gets to do anything like that, it will be more like tau, if they wan't prefered enemy, ork and a baddass character they will pick comander o'shavah



so anyone could just pick up a doctrined guard army and win every game, as it takes no skill? the traits are a centra part of the guard army - it gives them customisation, flexibilty and flavour. and please don;t compare the imperial guard to tau, theyre nothing alike at all. i personally will miss the doctrines when they go. im not a powergaming maniac, but i always fill all 5 doctrine slots and they heavily influence they type of army iv'e bought and painted.

the heavy stubber is more of a fluffy choice imo, but i cant see myself using one in a game, due to the fact that the heavy bolter is around 5 points more and easily superior to the stubbe's S4 AP 6. saying that though, im not accustomed to the 5th ed rules.

the jeep and and ork trukk thing sound pretty cool though. id love to see the models, but im a little bit nervous about how they will actually fare in games due to a shite AV and firepower most likely. the guard biker/roughrider things sound awesome too.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

The only thing that would make me take a heavy stubber would be if they made it an assault or rapid fire weapon, which I dont see happening.

They need to drop the point cost of a Chimera, although if you can carry anybody in a troop transport in 5th it could be pretty useful.

I can see loosing docterines will be painful for a lot of people, but back when gaurd were a really hard army to use in 3rd edition we didnt have them and people would loose to rhino rush. I dont use them personally, but I think they will be a loss to the way IG are played.

Any news on new Russ variants? It would be nice to get the Griffin back, but I'd settle for a tankhunter of some sort.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

i guess one 'bonus' of the 5th ed is that the guard arent affected too badly by the changes to tank rules. ordinance can still move and shoot iirc and most of the other tanks only have one weapon which you want to fire every turn anyway, like the hellhound and the sentinel so the defensive weapon hit isnt too bad. 

the only thing it does affect is the chimera, which can't pump out 9 shots any more and still move, but then again it is a transport and not a light tank, and now it can be used accordingly.


----------



## QuietEarth (Aug 18, 2007)

That makes the heavy stubber on vehicles much more attractive now,


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

true. can you fire all defensive weapons and one main if you move 6in with 5th ed? i cant remember off hand.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

They should make twin linked heavy stubber sponsons for IG vehicals.


----------



## Steeldragon (Jan 21, 2008)

QuietEarth said:


> Rumors I've heard:
> 
> 1. IG will be getting some form of jeep that will be a fast attack and lightly armed and armoured.
> 
> ...


Wow, if they are releasing DKoK as plastics... I'll be dropping a few hundred on mini's.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

i doubt they will release the DKoK in plastic as they are so popular in resin from FW.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

cccp said:


> i guess one 'bonus' of the 5th ed is that the guard arent affected too badly by the changes to tank rules. ordinance can still move and shoot iirc and most of the other tanks only have one weapon which you want to fire every turn anyway, like the hellhound and the sentinel so the defensive weapon hit isnt too bad.
> 
> the only thing it does affect is the chimera, which can't pump out 9 shots any more and still move, but then again it is a transport and not a light tank, and now it can be used accordingly.



Don't forget the Leman Russ, which usually packs up to *three* heavy bolters that are now absolutely useless if it moves. That really fucks with dhe demolisher since it needs to move all the time and get in close IG gets fucked over by the defensive weapon rule way worse than Marines.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

the russes could move and shoot their battlecannons if they moved, and they still can iirc so its not all bad.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Yeah, but they have a hull mount and two sponsons, so they;re more fucked than SM tanks. Sure, they can fire the main gun, but that's a lot opf points to waste on extra guns you;ll hardly use...and the hull mount a least is mandatory, if I recall


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

yeah, but at 5 points iirc for the hull bolter, its not too bad. its worth paying for them for when the battecannon gets ripped off.


----------



## QuietEarth (Aug 18, 2007)

My Russ is stripped down, usually armed with a hull lascannon if the battle cannon gets blown off, and then extra armor. That's all I really need on it. Cheap and efficient. 

So, word around the game store is that the jeeps will have a twin linked heavy stubber or a flamer, and a passenger armed with a lasgun which is upgradable to a grenade launcher or a melta gun. That's just speculation in my opinion.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Hope they bring back the suicide bomber convicts from way back that exploded on a 4+ - they were great fun!


----------



## The_Pi (Mar 20, 2008)

Plastic DKoK? Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet, IG army on the way!


----------



## QuietEarth (Aug 18, 2007)

I do think the DKoK is just a rumor, but we can hope otherwise.


----------



## Ludoldus (Apr 8, 2008)

I see people have been talking about plastic DKoK and Valhallans, so ill try and set it straight a bit.

The real rumour is that GW will release a race of "Greatcoat Guard" as plastics, which can then be converted to your needs (i.e Death Korps, Steel Legion, Valhalla, Tallarn Etc.) I haven't heard any info about actual pictures or confirmations from people that actually matter at GW, but it seems pretty stupid for GW to pass up the chance for so much $$.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

there was talk of greatcoat guard as far back as last summer, and nothing has come of it, so i'm not expecting much. i heard a while back they were releasing plastic kasrkin as a part of this new flyers expansion, but i dunno if there's any truth to that.


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

The last I heard was valkyries and stormies in plastic for the planetstrike expansion. I'm really looking forward to the valkyries as I'm too cheap to buy from FW and I want like 6 or 7 of them.:grin:


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

yeah, i can can envision my airborne catachans now...


----------



## QuietEarth (Aug 18, 2007)

Any idea how much these Valkyries are gonna cost? Also, if Storm Troopers come in plastic it will open up new opportunities to convert standard guardsmen to have Carapace Armor.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

yeah, although it depends on how they are cast.


----------



## Lioneljohnson510 (May 28, 2008)

Death korps of kreig r going to be in shops not on forge world


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

what does that mean? are you advocating the production of plastic greatcoat guard?


----------



## Steeldragon (Jan 21, 2008)

Cadian81st said:


> what does that mean? are you advocating the production of plastic greatcoat guard?



I am :so_happy:

I'd flat out purchase a full force org of those troops just so I could put them on the battlefied and chortle in glee.

(yes I'm strange)

I so miss my trenchers.


----------



## Lioneljohnson510 (May 28, 2008)

r the Death Korps Of Krieg coming out in box sets

Hello any one on there


----------



## Steeldragon (Jan 21, 2008)

Lioneljohnson510 said:


> r the Death Korps Of Krieg coming out in box sets


It's a rumor right now.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

Lioneljohnson510 said:


> r the Death Korps Of Krieg coming out in box sets
> 
> Hello any one on there


its a rumour, but i doubt it considering how profitable they are from Forge World. 

also, i had to merge your two posts together. please dont bug people for answers, theyll reply in time.


----------



## Shamrok (Feb 14, 2008)

Dude plastic greatcoats sound fine to me and heavy stubbers hell yeaaah il take those, though i do like my doctrines


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

the loss of doctrines is unfortunate, although i assume GW will replace them with heros or something that allow for customization, like the eldar and new SM dexes.


----------



## spitfire6x (Jan 28, 2008)

do we know when all of this might happen?


----------



## delta555 (May 27, 2008)

the jeep buggy sounds awsome
but i love my carapace and sharpshooting


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

spitfire6x said:


> do we know when all of this might happen?


supposed to be released early to mid 2009.


----------



## QuietEarth (Aug 18, 2007)

The only Doctrines I may miss are Veterans, Drop Troops, and Iron Discipline.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

i use too many stormtroopers to lose doctrines.


----------



## Captain Roy (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm going to Games Day in Baltimore, Maryland on June and
find out about the rumor for the new imperial guard codex.
:grin:


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

QuietEarth said:


> The only Doctrines I may miss are Veterans, Drop Troops, and Iron Discipline.



So what? The beardly one's that everybody takes! Why not just throw in close order drill and complete the set.

I've been a guard player for a long time. We didn't have doctrines before 4th ed and were not going to have them after 4th ed so stop moaning.

Vets is beardy; especially when combined with drop troops. I used to use it and then i finally came to the conclusion that suicide squads is not how the Imp Guard is meant to work. Even the Elysians are not suicide merchants, and if people want to take drop troops ( to be like elysians) then they should be forced to take carapace armour too.

Iron Dis is also a piss take. 5pts for all it gives you is far to good. Yes i know there is little in the guard codex that is value for points, but that is to good IMO.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

The discussion on doctrines does a good job of highlighting why the guard codex needs to be re-written. The army is underpowered without taking some broken doctrines, which more or less make up for it. There's no disadvantage to taking doctrines because most of the restricted troops are useless anyway, and even if they weren't it's not like you could fit all of them in an army.

However as far as I'm aware the rumours of a new guard codex are little more than wishfull thinking. Players can see that there need to be big changes and there have been some very soft rumours of new plastic figures with great coats and/or maybe a valkyrie but no pics or confirmation from anyone at gw.

There are assumptions we can make about the content of the new book. Doctines will probably be gone, quite possibly replaced with something similar. Some kind of accomodation to make guard not lose automatically in the 5th edition annihilation scenario would be nice.

A new book will come sooner or later, but don't hold your breath. I think it would be unlikely before the second half of 2009 at the earliest.


----------



## QuietEarth (Aug 18, 2007)

MarzM said:


> So what? The beardly one's that everybody takes! Why not just throw in close order drill and complete the set.
> 
> I've been a guard player for a long time. We didn't have doctrines before 4th ed and were not going to have them after 4th ed so stop moaning.
> 
> ...


Whoa, maybe I'm taking this the wrong way but chill a little. I don't know if you read any earlier posts but I never use Doctrines. Doctrines can make for a fun game for both sides.

And think about all of the other armies leadership in the game. Pretty much every other other has something that makes them fearless, or gives the rerolls on leadership. Iron discipline is not that bad.


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

I've played a decent number of games with my guard and have yet to use any doctrines, but I was looking forward to building a mechanized or all stormtrooper force just to play around with. So for me I hope that they do keep some of the doctrine options available in some form or another, just keep away from high point special characters.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

If I loose my doctrines, my army will crumble. It is so dependent on doctrines.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

your army as you know it, maybe. But chances are you'll be able to build something better.

Despite many people whining about broken cheese being removed and 'fluff' issues, thenew generation codices have all been really good.

A lot of stuff ended up being regular choices in the eldar and chaos codices, available without specialist lists. So chances are some of the doctrine options will get folded into regular lists


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

yeah, it won't be that bad.


----------



## QuietEarth (Aug 18, 2007)

Like I said, Chimeras or some form of transport will be available to most anyone.


----------



## imij (May 30, 2008)

well you dont have to move the full six inches do you...can you go say 5" and shoot all guns?


----------



## QuietEarth (Aug 18, 2007)

You don't have to move the full 6" but if you do any movement other than pivoting you can shoot one main weapon and all defensive weapons.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

In other words: If you want to fire more than 1 weapon Str5 or higher you have to remain *stationary*


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

is that 4th or 5th ed rules?


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

5th
In 4th it's S6 or lower for defensive weapons, so you can move up to 6" and fire your main gun and heavy bolters. But 5th is going to drop defensive weapons down to S4 or less, so it;s pretty much storm bolters or stubbers


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

My regular opponent plays Guard, and his army is built heavily around his doctrines. He will definitely have to make some big changes to his lists when the new codex arrives.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Well, you have to remember, it's not even confirmed that they are eliminating doctrines. Hell, we don't even know if/when the new dex is coming out, so this is all still very up in the air.


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

From BoLS:
http://belloflostsouls.blogspot.com/2008/06/rumors-imperial-guard.html


> _Take this with the usual dose of salt guys, but someone I trust told me that the new guard codex may have the following things in it._
> 
> Army wide special rule: I think it’s called Platoon Drill or something like that. Basically, units from the same platoon may ignore intervening squads when shooting. So enemy units targeted in this way do not receive the 4+ save. Apparently this only works if the Platoon command squad is alive and within 12” of the rest of the platoon. I’ve been told that this is just one of the abilities guard Platoons may get, but only as long as the chain of command is intact (whatever that means). So loosing your HQ Command Squad may be a really bad thing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Wow...that all looks pretty fucking awesome.

Though the inquisitor thing makes me worry...


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Erm, wow... if even half of that stuff is true the Guard will be a force to be reckoned with to the *max* when they get their 5th edition Codex. :shok:


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

9 Russ in one FOC......*drool*

Love some of these rumours, but until GW sends me a pre-order sheet, I'm taking it all with a pinch of salt.

-Dirge


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

It makes me happy in all the right places, Fluff'Ead.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

I would like to see stormtroopers made into platoons.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Those rumours will make IG teh army of choice for many I think if only for teh Leman Russ thing. I can't mve and fire my HB's, yea I don't really care seeing I have 9 of the things. I like the the platoons look to be organised.

And yes like Gal the =I= in HQ... not good at all.


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

Someguy said:


> The discussion on doctrines does a good job of highlighting why the guard codex needs to be re-written. The army is underpowered without taking some broken doctrines, which more or less make up for it. There's no disadvantage to taking doctrines because most of the restricted troops are useless anyway, and even if they weren't it's not like you could fit all of them in an army.
> 
> However as far as I'm aware the rumours of a new guard codex are little more than wishfull thinking. Players can see that there need to be big changes and there have been some very soft rumours of new plastic figures with great coats and/or maybe a valkyrie but no pics or confirmation from anyone at gw.
> 
> ...


This discussion also highlights how players often rely on rules over game play. I started playing at the ass end of 2e, guard didn't have doctrines then, nor in 3e, in both they were able to beat me when played well, just like any other force. Instead of complaining about how the rules no longer favor you, fing ways to win within the new rules structure. My other army is an ork force that has a lot of shootieness ( Blood Axe Clan) and Deffkoptas to annoy my opponent. I decided to have fun, and the first battle I played with them, I STOMPED my opponent.:biggrin: I won because i played better and had more dirty shenanigans than he did, such as sacrificing a squad or pestering his flank until he started moving towards my "bait" squads. So what if imperial guard doesn't have doctrines anymore. I want to play them because ofthe rumors i have heard, such as leman russess in squadrons, as opposed to 1 tank 1 slot. and having truck and jeep type models makes it better, as I have wanted to create a warhammer 40k analog for the 3ID, WWII era.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

The 9 russes are scary, but since in 5th assault hits against vehicles are going to be against rear armor, it's not as intimidating as it used to be. A well armed assault squad can pull one or two down in a charge without breaking a sweat.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Not to mention Deep Striking Terminator Assault Squads and Codex: Deamons in general


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

Galahad said:


> The 9 russes are scary, but since in 5th assault hits against vehicles are going to be against rear armor, it's not as intimidating as it used to be. A well armed assault squad can pull one or two down in a charge without breaking a sweat.


Actually I only wanted 1 squad of 3 and 1 squad or 2, as per toe from WWI that had 5 tanks per platoon.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Hell, with Assault Grenades (frags) being S5 against armor, even a squad of grunts has a chance to cripple (but not kill) a russ head-on



Son of mortarion said:


> Actually I only wanted 1 squad of 3 and 1 squad or 2, as per toe from WWI that had 5 tanks per platoon.


I was making reference to Jacobite's post above yours.


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

I've got a feeling that the Leman Russ Squadron will be a 0-1 choice. This will give the IG more options for heavies


----------



## Tarrant (Jun 7, 2008)

Please God make it real!!!
Plastic DKoK! FW Resins are beutifull but cost..


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

I think I just exploded with those BOLS rumours, dang, ...I was going back to guard anyways, but if these are on the money... I'm not gonna have much after they get released.... just dang.

Plastic Stormtroopers in particular will be big for me, and oddly the Inquisitor HQ would be really brilliant news, as I like the fluff and background to them, but don't want a Inquistorial army.

Excellent stuff.. if true.


----------



## QuietEarth (Aug 18, 2007)

I could do without the Inquisitorial stuff


----------



## godofwar (Mar 23, 2008)

As long as they don't change the platoon set up of the IG they will keep the advantage they will now have with the new 5th edition troops being the only units able to capture objective. I mean 5 squads per troop choice and you have to have 2 troop choices............if thats not an advantage I don't know what is?


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Yeah, that's a good point. I wonder how that will work with the attached vehicles? i.e. are any units attached to troops choices scoring units too?


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

My problem with the inquisitor is that I'm half worried GW will use that and Apocalypse as an excuse to just drop the inquisition armies.

"What? You can play your inquisitor and his retinue with an IG army. If you want Grey Knights or SOBs, we've got these wonderful Apocalypse Datasheets for them!"


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

...That's a good point. I honestly hadn't considered that possibility, but I don't think they would do that, considering that anyone who starts an Inquisition army pays a hell of a lot more than one who starts a normal army, all those metal models and such.

Although I could see the logic behind their decision if they did. Making the Inquisition appear less often makes sense from a fluff perspective, but is still pretty stupid.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Galahad said:


> My problem with the inquisitor is that I'm half worried GW will use that and Apocalypse as an excuse to just drop the inquisition armies.
> 
> "What? You can play your inquisitor and his retinue with an IG army. If you want Grey Knights or SOBs, we've got these wonderful Apocalypse Datasheets for them!"


Do we think that GW are trying to lessen the number of armies? Save money on codices?

I hope not.


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

Maybe they'll come up with "generic Inquisitors".


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

Galahad said:


> Hell, with Assault Grenades (frags) being S5 against armor, even a squad of grunts has a chance to cripple (but not kill) a russ head-on
> 
> 
> 
> I was making reference to Jacobite's post above yours.


my bad, I saw your post and figured I would explain why I was excited, that I wanted them purely for fluff.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Cadian81st said:


> ...That's a good point. I honestly hadn't considered that possibility, but I don't think they would do that, considering that anyone who starts an Inquisition army pays a hell of a lot more than one who starts a normal army, all those metal models and such.


Except if they DID update the inquisitorial armies they'd pretty much have to come out with a new line of plastics...which would be hugely expensive for them and would result in new inquis players paying less to buy in (though some of that would be made up by old inquis players buying cool new minis)

Not to mention all the pressure to do something with the Ordos Xenos,with a new line of modes and either a new codex or inclusion in one big one.

They get around that expense by simply doing what they did to everyone else with an old, expensive, niche-market army: Relegate them to Apocalypse. Lost and the Damned, Kroot Mercs, Armored Corps, Cult Lists, etc, all banished to apoc. No full codex needed, just a simple datasheet giving the stats for the basic model (Grey Knight, Sister of Battle, Deathwatch Marine, etc) and a leader model, laying out a couple simple squad types and laying out their simplified options, just like theylve done for other army lists condensed into datasheet format.

Rather than spending tons of money writing, editing and publishing one to three new codices (not to mention supporting them with updates and FAQs), along with three expensive to produce sets of laser cut plastic model moulds, they just spend a couple hours banging out apoc datasheets and marking up the old (read as 'collector') models



> Although I could see the logic behind their decision if they did. Making the Inquisition appear less often makes sense from a fluff perspective, but is still pretty stupid.


But not really out of character for them.
The inquis lists are very small niches, not super popular. They could afford to cut them loose if it meant avoiding the huge expense of updating something that might not return their profits, and serves only to delay updates to more popular ranges.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

It might also be a sneaky ploy to raise Inquisitor figs sales, even if the rules aren't as detailed as the Inquisition codexes, you'd still need to grab the figs, so extra sales for GW. Especially as the Imp Commander is 0-1, it gives Imperial Guard players another HQ option, and offers more sales. Plus as a bonus from GWs perspective they wouldn't need to make any figs for the unit either, it seems a win win situation to me.

Rather than killing the potential Inquisitor codex in the future, I'd see it as a bonus, much like with Ogre Kingdoms, where they released an army in its own right, but other armies could take them as options. Oh and aye, I know we have that with Inquisitors books already, but this would remove the whole two datasheet issue and such forth, and more importantly doesn't mean a Guard player needs to get an extra book to use them. 

Of course if the did use this to kill off the Inquisitor Codex, I'd be up there with a load of you ranting my spleen on the internets. :angel:


edit - wrote this while Galahad posted.. and aye I can see where your concerns are coming from Galahad, I'm just thinking this might be not as sinister as it sounds, just like I said above a bonus for GW.

As to plastics, well in my view if you look at the average of three plastic boxes they've been doing for updated armies of late. I'd consider one Sisters of Battle squad box, one Grey Knights box (probably Power armour,) plus a Deathwatch box and they'd be set. Storm troopers are getting done anyway (well according to rumour) and a vehicle upgrade sprue would finish the deal, most of the metals which set them apart would remain metal anyways.

I'd reckon the codex is still viable.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I could see them managing to go cheap and release GKs and Deathwatch as 'upgrade' sprues, like the DA stuff.

Helmet and maybe torso change for the GKs, along with NFW and storm bolter arms, throw in the terminator bits while you;re at it. Chuck an incinerator and psycannon on each sprue. Deathwatch is just shoulderpads, bolters withs copes and a stripped down heavy bolter with suspensors.

Sisters would be the only one they'd have to put work into (unless they did a plastic inquis and henchmen kit), in which case they'd need basic sisters, along with heavy weapons, seraphim, and maybe a box of repentia (though they;re unpopular enough to stay metal)


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Plastic repentia would be kind of cool though...:mrgreen:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

If they were to do away with =I= armies full stop I would imagine that they would put the GK's and the Death Watch into a SM codex as 0-1. Not sure about Sisters though. Counts as Space Marines maybe?


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

If they came out with plastic Repentia I would buy at least three boxes! All those extra chainswords.....


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

I think they'd keep the SoB around. There are a lot of SoB players. Sisters players. There are a lot of the other kind of SoB too.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

I think I can live with Sisters being put together with grey knights, but if they drop the Inquisition to just datasheets I will be pissed. At least do what they did with the blood angels and have a WD article. I terms of models for sisters, plastic SOB would be great, I can live with the rest of the line being metal.


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

Galahad said:


> I could see them managing to go cheap and release GKs and Deathwatch as 'upgrade' sprues, like the DA stuff.
> 
> Helmet and maybe torso change for the GKs, along with NFW and storm bolter arms, throw in the terminator bits while you;re at it. Chuck an incinerator and psycannon on each sprue. Deathwatch is just shoulderpads, bolters withs scopes and a stripped down heavy bolter with suspensors.
> 
> Sisters would be the only one they'd have to put work into (unless they did a plastic inquis and henchmen kit), in which case they'd need basic sisters, along with heavy weapons, seraphim, and maybe a box of repentia (though they're unpopular enough to stay metal)


I'd call that a strong possibility. I really don't think GW is as evil as all that - I can see certain portions of the studio being up in arms if the shareholders tried to pressure them into dropping ONE army, let alone two. Granted, we're not talking about Marines and 'Nids here, but even so. I reckon they'll go with a Codex: Inquisition, perhaps with your Lord's Ordo determining certain aspects of force selection. Or they could just do it like do it like CSM, wherein you can have a Khornate lord, a Tzeentchian sorcerer, and fill out all your Troops slots with Plague Marines. Unfluffy as all hell, but simple enough.

I'd also like to say that should the Sisters Repentia make a return, they'd better balance 'em out some. It's not the sculpts that keep them on the shelves collecting dust.


----------



## TrentLanthier (Apr 28, 2008)

Had their been plastic SoB units when I bought in with my wife we would have bought SoB for her. In the end she chose Orks but she really liked the SoB models.


----------



## Alaric (Jun 10, 2008)

i dont know if this has bin said yet but i didnt bother looking through the 11 pages so i will say it anyway. The guardsmen are getting a rule called Platoon Drill which when shooting through there own units the enemy doesnt get the 4+ cover save. because in*** 5th edition says that the enemy gets a 4+ cover save when shooting through your own units.and rumoured 3 leman russes for 1 HS choiceleman russ kit will be alot like laindraider kit and will have 3 variants in it battletank, exterminator, and demolisherand guard units will have platoon attachments like sentinals scout squads chimera battletanks and stuff like that which will get the platoon drill rule.and another is stormtrooper squads will get valkryies as a transport choice which will only count as skimmers in a regualr games .

so this is all i know if you knoq it already then my apologiesif not here you go.


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

humakt said:


> They should make twin linked heavy stubber sponsons for IG vehicals.


that....would look....so....cooooooooooooool


also, what does iirc mean (pm me so I don't miss it)


----------



## major soma (Jun 5, 2008)

*guard changes*

I play guard and I use the doctrines to make a heavy infantry army ie carapace all round if they do get rid of the doctrines chances are they'll add those abilities in somehow also guard bikers??? welcome back is all i have to sayk:


----------



## Ragnos (Mar 27, 2008)

sounds interesting.


----------



## QuietEarth (Aug 18, 2007)

This one is entirely rumor, but I heard that Snipers will be available much in the same way the are to Deathworld Veterans, 1-3 for a single elite choice.


----------



## blahblah247234 (Jun 15, 2008)

i'm well looking forward to the new jeep ting, 
sounds sick


----------



## amenemhet (Jun 8, 2008)

I use a renegade list from forgeworld, so doc never been a problem for me. Use some of the tanks from forgeworld, and watch the pie plates fly.


----------



## sing Sang a song (Jun 10, 2008)

QuietEarth said:


> 7. Valhallans will be made available in plastic as will Death Korps of Krieg.


OMG if that rumour about plastic krieg is true I'm starting IG for sure!! But i hoped for plastic Vostroyans but oh well....,


----------



## Shugotenshi47 (Mar 2, 2008)

Looks like I'm going to need to change how my force is set up but plastic stormies sounds so cool. Plastic Valhallans/Death Korps is going to be pretty cool too


----------

